# Severly deformed in the hind legs



## limacamp (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a huge dilemma. I am new here and had no idea this board existed until last night. Gimpy, lovingly named, due to her severe hind leg deformity at birth, is a differently-abled bunny. She is 7 months old and has no use of her hind legs, scooting more like a seal than hopping like a rabbit.

She has had no feeling in "the bad leg", ever. Last week I noticed her nail must have been caught on something and ripped. I immediately cleaned and covered the injury. A couple days ago I noticed she had bone sticking out of her foot, and made an appointment with the vet to have her foot amputated. 

When I took her to the vet he told me he had never seen anything like her and proceeded to give her an exam, noting her to be bright, active and responsive, with everything except her musculoskeletal system to be normal. The vet tech discussed with me the surgery and the very bad chance of survival. I left her there for x-rays.

The vet tech called me and told me the surgery would be impossible, and said the vet said I should euthanize her. This is not ok with me, so I asked for antibiotics, since she has no bone infection. When I went to pick her up the vet refused to help. He called me barbaric for wanting to hospice her at home. 

In his notes he claims she "very likely" feels pain, and that she had chewed off her toe. Not only is it physically impossible for her to reach her toe, she does not even notice her foot. For over 7 months she has scooted around bumping it all over the place without a moment of thought.

She is eating and drinking well, she is content with her family and is spending time with her mom. I am beyond being able to think, what would you do if you were in a situation like this?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh gosh, what a sad situation!! My first instinct is to take her to another vet! Is there another rabbit savvy vet in town? Kudos to you for not just following the vet's advice to euthanize her without getting a second opinion. Poor sweet Gimpy! Glad you found the forum, hopefully we can help.


----------



## limacamp (Jun 22, 2012)

I've been looking for one, but it is harder than I thought it would be. I did wrap her foot and used veramist(?)on it.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't know what Veramist is. I really, really hope you find another vet though! Sorry I can't offer more help. Hopefully a moderator will come along and move your thread to the Infirmary, which is where I think this belongs. It will get seen by more people who know about bunny health issues. Do you want me to PM a moderator and ask them to move it for you?


----------



## limacamp (Jun 22, 2012)

Please! I just don't know what to do. Thank you for your help.


----------



## blondiesmommie (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm really no help, but I know you'll find it here! And I just wanted to say - good for you! Gimpy deserves a chance!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 22, 2012)

Limacamp, I sent a PM to 3 mods! Hopefully one of them will see your thread soon and move it!!

[line]Done. The thread has been moved. 

MikeScone
Camera Corner Mod


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 23, 2012)

ray:


----------



## melbaby80 (Jun 23, 2012)

Good luck in your search. I probably would have had a few choice words if a vet told me something like that. I'd definitely look for a different opinion.


----------



## LuvaFlemish (Jun 23, 2012)

What breed is your rabbit? I don't know why surgery would be impossible. I have a Flemish giant who just had most of her hind leg amputated and she is doing fine. Where are you located? I'll find you another vet. Yours sounds awful...


----------



## massie777 (Jun 23, 2012)

I would try and find a vet that will amputate the whole leg, that has the bad foot. I have had three rabbits in the rescue that have gotten one of their legs amputated and all three have done wonderful and are still living today. If you find a good vet you shouldn't have too much of a risk it is just like amputating a leg on a cat or dog. 
Let me know if you do get something done


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jun 23, 2012)

massie777 wrote:


> I would try and find a vet that will amputate the whole leg, that has the bad foot. I have had three rabbits in the rescue that have gotten one of their legs amputated and all three have done wonderful and are still living today. If you find a good vet you shouldn't have too much of a risk it is just like amputating a leg on a cat or dog.
> 
> 
> :yeahthat: I would agree 100%. I would definitely go look for a different vet.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 23, 2012)

I PMd TreasuredFriend - she has a lot of experience with differently-abled rabbits. She may have some insights to share


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 23, 2012)

Good advice from everyone who contributed already. ^ 

For the vet to call you barbaric is a testament to his lack of special-needs knowledge.

The vet you spoke with has not seen the DisabledRabbits forum on yahoo, nor the Disabled Rabbits site on Facebook. Nor Rabbits Online! 

Some DVMs cannot handle imperfections in pets.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hospice at home is the best, for every quality-of-life day and month she has yet to come.

"For over 7 months she has scooted around bumping it all over the place without a moment of thought." 

> (answers Gimpy's will and determination to be a bunny, despite the imperfection)

"She is eating and drinking well, she is content with her family and is spending time with her mom. I am beyond being able to think, what would you do if you were in a situation like this?"

NOT EUTHANIZE.

My input on amputations is nil. Kindly absorb all posts from RO members who have been through an amputation. I did not put our disabled Karla through an amputation due to stress and suspected P.T.S.D. from isoflurane.

Pain meds: Metacam (Karla was on meloxicam for over 5 years, did fine) 
Tramadol is another pain med that naturestee recommended.
ABX: For infection or abscess areas, yes.
Provide as much auxilliary care for her disabled leg as you can.

Karla suffered two fractured legs and a broken back in her time with us due to vet visits or surgery. Two Fx legs occured when she was spayed by a certain vet.

- Get a second opinion. 
-Watch the look in Gimpy's eyes for discomfort readout. 
- Check in here, or at the disabled rabbits online forums.

Happy and alert is not a reason to euthanize. Disabled Tamm who has no use of her hind legs *at all* is perfectly content.

- Mucho praises for giving Gimpy hospice and Quality of Life. You will bond thru this.

RO is a fantastic forum to receive input from those who've had special needs' buns.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 23, 2012)

I think amputstion in any creature is a last resort

If there is suspected pain then try to solve it without surgery. 
Make the cage suitable for his shortcomings for walking, textured flooring that he cant slip on like carpet. Have a low side litter box. 

I think you need to find a different vet, most animals grow accustomed to their faults.


----------



## limacamp (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank everyone for your encouragement and kind helpful words and thoughts. 

Miss Gimpy the Wonder Bunny is fabulous as always, eating and enjoying the cooler temps!

BTW, the meds I used on her leg are Vetricyn, not Veramist, I think Veramist is what my husband uses for allergies! Oops!
:thanks:


----------



## Nela (Jun 24, 2012)

I know a rabbit named Madison who had both rear legs amputated... That bunny is just as active as most bunnies! She has adapted REALLY well and does great. I think if the legs are a bother and might cause pain, then yeah I would want to amputate if possible. If your vet thinks your bunny is in pain and surgery isn't possible, I would understand why your vet would not be comfortable with the bun being kept alive without proper pain management.

However, this would definitely require a good knowledgeable vet that has suchexperience with bunnies would have evaluated her. I am not a vet and I cannot say that what worked for Madison or the other amputated bunnies work for yours. I mean, I don't know if there would be a reason for it to be so risky for yours so I also don't want to assume your vet is just unskilled. How much do you trust your vet? Is this vet really knowledgeable with rabbits from what you know?

On the other hand, I would also understand if it were far beyond someone's means and difficult to find a vet skilled to do the surgery so I can see why either decision could be made. It comes down to you and what you can and are willing to do in the end. Maybe she sees the leg as a hinderance and tries to remove it herself. I have no idea how that works. 

Quite a difficult position to be in. I would definitely want a second opinion as that would help get a better idea. Maybe it's possible your bunny couldn't have the surgery for some reason, but it's also possible your vet is not skilled enough to give that as an option. It's hard to know at this time really so that's what I would do, get a second opinion to see if some other vet could see the amputation itself being possible. As for whether or not the amputation is worth it... I leave that up to you. However, I can say, I have seen many animals with amputations adapt and do really well so if you would think that would work for you guys, then I wish you all the best of luck in that!


----------



## Tuckerbunnies (Jun 25, 2012)

We have a disabled rabbit she was dumped along with her Mother at the side of a busy road and she had been stood on and her eyes had been poked out, we took her to a rabbit specialist and we were told she was blind, that she had a dislocated pelvis, a dislocated leg and a badly deformed leg and we were advised to have her pts, but because she had a healthy appetite and could get around quite happily we said no, she was about 4-5 weeks old then and she is now 3 years of age. We took her to our vet about a year ago to see if she would be better without her disabled leg as it is quite bad and we were worried that it would be a bother to her, we thought she may have to have it amputated but her body is so damaged that they can't operate as she would die. We know she is on borrowed time and that everyday we have her is a bonus but she is a happy little soul and she lives with her Mother who has a twisted spine and a hernia in a special pen that my Husband made for them, it's all on one level with soft fleeces and a bed and a special litter tray that she can get into easily.
I have seen many rabbits with amputations and they can go on to live happy and long lives, and I hope you find a different vet who will help you and your bunny.

Good Luck .


----------



## limacamp (Jun 26, 2012)

*Tuckerbunnies wrote: *


> We have a disabled rabbit she was dumped along with her Mother at the side of a busy road and she had been stood on and her eyes had been poked out, we took her to a rabbit specialist and we were told she was blind, that she had a dislocated pelvis, a dislocated leg and a badly deformed leg and we were advised to have her pts, but because she had a healthy appetite and could get around quite happily we said no, she was about 4-5 weeks old then and she is now 3 years of age. We took her to our vet about a year ago to see if she would be better without her disabled leg as it is quite bad and we were worried that it would be a bother to her, we thought she may have to have it amputated but her body is so damaged that they can't operate as she would die. We know she is on borrowed time and that everyday we have her is a bonus but she is a happy little soul and she lives with her Mother who has a twisted spine and a hernia in a special pen that my Husband made for them, it's all on one level with soft fleeces and a bed and a special litter tray that she can get into easily.
> I have seen many rabbits with amputations and they can go on to live happy and long lives, and I hope you find a different vet who will help you and your bunny.
> 
> Good Luck .


Your bunny sounds a lot like ours. Surgery was impossible due to the same issues, dislocated hips, curved spine, etc. 

We have always known she is on borrowed time, and am pleased she is doing so well. 

The way she enjoys her family and her humans make every day a gift. At this point I am resigned to the fact she won't get medical intervention for the amputation. There is no reason to put her through it. If she shows she is not her happy bright alert self I will find a vet for an Rx, but am sure she has no pain now, thankfully.


----------



## Pipp (Jun 26, 2012)

You can't count on a bunny's reaction, some just don't show pain at all. I'd have her on pain meds and be prepared to act immediately at the first sign of infection, even a bit of warmth, redness, or the tiniest bit of lethargy. You may not see her react to that, either.

My bunny Neil had a smashed leg and hip, everybody wanted to amputate, it really is an easy surgery, but because of the effect on the rest of his body, I took the advice of a vet I trusted and let him be, he heeled well on his own. His leg sticks straight out and I cringe when he bangs it on something, but he's fine.

I know Madison as well and she was up and around showing few if any signs of pain the day after her double amputation, and she's queen of a multi-bunny household now. 

You just have to play it by ear I guess. 

Good luck. . . 

sas :clover:


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jun 26, 2012)

wow. i have some words about that vet that i will refrain from saying right now. oooohhhsaaaaa.

i'm sorry i have no advice, just a friendly voice to cheer you on, good job for sticking up for your Gimpy and not listening to that fool of a vet.

please keep us posted.


----------



## limacamp (Jun 26, 2012)

Will look for pain meds for her. Last week I picked up a bottle of livestock penicillin and tracked down dosing instructions. I have given her a shot every other day, as described on the site where I found the amount she should be given. The injury site is not red or swollen, she is healing well. We wrap it and make sure it is not getting worse. 

I have known her deformity is life threatening and the vets up here would want to pts the wonderful bunny, which is why I did not take her in until I thought I had to intervene in her foot. She does not react at all when the bandages are changed, or during any cleaning of the injury, which is why I think in my heart of hearts it is paralyzed and has no feeling. 

:?... trying to help her any way I can, hoping for the best, and loving her every moment.


----------

